# Picked up my first impact driver



## jtitus07 (Sep 25, 2010)

I too purchased my first impactor after reading about em and seeing em used here and there. I went with the Ridgid model. I got it home and played with it, just driving screws in and out of some scrap wood. I can't believe I ever went without one of these. the Screw went in so smooth and not even one small slip of the bit. One of the best tool investments you can make.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> The difference between the impact driver and my drill was obvious from the first 2" gold screw I sunk into to some weathered 2x4s.


:thumbsup:

Since you have a hammer drill I'll share this one with you. I tried for several years to get my boss to buy one, in addition to the other drills at our shop. "So why do you need a hammer drill?" Well one day he had some extra money in the budget and went to HD and got one. Did I mention that was Friday afternoon and that he was remodeling a basement? He was furring in some studs on a concrete wall.

The moral of the story: He came in Monday morning grinning like a cat in the birdhouse! NOW I know why you wanted one! 'Nuff said.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Just picked up my first one this weekend too. I borrowed my buddy's DeWalt and loved the idea, so based on similar grip, lighter weight and good reviews (and being cheaper too) I picked up the Makita.


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 25, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Just picked up my first one this weekend too. I borrowed my buddy's DeWalt and loved the idea, so based on similar grip, lighter weight and good reviews (and being cheaper too) I picked up the Makita.


Nice choice:thumbsup:

I have the Makita as well and prefer it over the DeWalts we use at work.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

i also had a ryobi drill kit so I purchased the impact drill to work with the batteries. I love the impact drill, it works great. I just wish I didn'y get the ryobi. I'm thinking of getting a dewalt saw kit because I don't like ryobi cordless saws. keeping the ryobi impact driver just means i'll have two types of batteries.

just a word of warning. never purchase a ryobi cordless saw. It may seem fine the first time you use it but the minute your batteries are more than 3 months old....forget about it. I can't cut through a cedar shingle without it dying. stick to ryobi drills.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For the casual reader I want to point out that Impact Drivers and hammer drills are two different kinds of animals. AJ has just added a RYOBI Impact driver to his arsenal of tools. I do not know what kind of hammer Drill he has.
.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually had the Ryobi P230 in my hand while I was in the store, but opted for the Makita instead even though it was a bit more expensive. It just felt a lot more solid than the Ryobi and even though I am not going to be using it every day, as soon as I finish the deck I still have shelves in the basement, the kitchen overhaul and the shed in the backyard lined up so it'll see a fair share of use.

I was blown away at how light it is compared to the Dewalt - I think it was 2.8lbs compared to 4.6.


----------



## thehammer01 (Oct 20, 2010)

*screwed screws*

Hey AJ, my name is Ray the Hammer, and I dig my impacts too. I am a blacksmith and also work at Home Depot, so I get to play with a lot of toys. I've got several brands of impacts of varying voltages, and very seldom use a dill any more. Ive discovered that they are great for removing damaged screws too. I put a phillps bit in, reverse it, and apply a little pressure and out they come. Nut drivers work as well.
It doesnt work on everything, but it's got me out of a bind on several occasions.


----------

